# What's your Favorite?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What's everyones favorite seafood,And how do you like to prepare it?
I love Diver scallops from maine, fresh North carilina shrimp...rare charred tuna.
I love black bass,stripped bass,monk fish and snapper. And being from new England I enjoy Lobsters,Chathom cod and flounder to.
What do you guys like?
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Well oysters on the half shell will always be #1, but I also love swordfish on the grill with olive oil, s+p. Just a second tto long on the grill, though, and it's like sawdust. Lobster, simply steamed, or in a salad, in nice big chunks, with celery and mild radish. And skate. I wish more places sold it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I forgot about skate wings...They really are good. I like them crisp sauteed with Brown butter and caper's
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm with Dick: I love lobster, too. We were in Maine in July and I ate one every day. My last meal there was a double lobster dinner- just lobster and lots of butter. I follow a low carb diet, so it was perfectly on plan for me! I cheated by eating fried clams and washing them down with a glass of Sebago beer. Mmmmmm... a lovely summer memory.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mezz,

You just brought back a memory for me.
The first time my wife and I went to the Cape we went to the Eastham Lobster pool we sat down and each had there "lobster in the ruff" Dinner,You no CHOWDER,Steamers,corn,cole slaw,boiled red potatoes and a big red Lobby lob!!!That's what we call them Well I ordered some chardonnay and we cracked and dipped and slurped our way through a true New Enland Dinner.We never turned back. Now we go once or twice each summer to the Lobster pool. I can't wait till july.
I also love Chilian sea bass...But unfortunatly it is being over fished and what we are seeing in the markets is not the real deal...it is a black speckled bass,quite a bit larger then the Sea bass that we became acustmed to a few years back, although it is very good in it's own right,it does not have the same depth of flavor. But it is a great neutral fish.
If any of our friends from Plitt can help with this clarification that would be great.
You know what else I love? A big plate of fried Calamari fri Diovlo with an icy cold one
cc
PS. Dick I think the reason you are not seeing it on the menu's as much is because it's just not availible...so the speckled bass as good as it is cannot be called Chilian

[ 02-09-2001: Message edited by: cape chef ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

My favourite without hesitation is lobster. I'll do just about anything for a lobster. When I was a kid, because I was always sick during car ride, whenever the family had to go out of town for the day, my dad would say if you're nice and stay at your friend's house I'll get you a lobster tommorow. It worked everytime.

Everytime I have lobster with my dad, once or twice every summer, he likes to remind me that when I was two I could eat a lobster on my own, without help to craw the shell. I still have trouble believing that it's true, but my dad loves to say this to anyone who'll listen.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Dungeness Crab, plain and simple.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Seattle I'm from the east and I have used dungeness crab only a couple times, But when I was in San fran last year with my wife we went to fishermans wharf and just walked around taking in the sights. It seemed like everywhere we went they had little portions of the delicasy to buy and enjoy as you walked. Well Jill and I sucked down as many as we could buy. It really is an incredible flavor...so sweet
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Crudeau,

theres always room for those tasty morsels
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I never understood the attraction to Dungeness crabs. I had them only once, while vacationing in Washington, and the texture was just too flaky and dry.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

That's why I like them!!! they remind me of me...Flaky and dry 
Hey Momo, the few times I have had those little crustacions I really loved em!!

maybe the time you had them they where over cooked?
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Actually, now that I think of it, we also brought some home and cooked it, but I still didn't like it. Gefilte fish, on the other hand....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

hey, I love gefilte fish!! 
With a little beet horseradish I'm content.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Crudeau,

You and your friend are both wrong. The best lobsters come from Iles de la Madeleine.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I think the Lobsters from Maine and eastern Canada are kissing cousins
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Gefilte fish... that reminds me of a story. (Since I spent time on un-kosher fish, now I'll talk about kosher fish.) When I was about 9, my mom took me to the home of my grandmother's friend to help her make her Passover batch of gefilte fish. The elderly lady was as strong as an ox, and never did anything less than full throttle. When I arrived that morning she had three huge fish from the Mississippi River, which flowed past my hometown. They were buffalo and carp, so you can guess how tasty they'd be considered to those with refined palates! She taught me how to scale and filet the fish, and put me to work turning the crank on the old food grinder. She seasoned the fish, formed dumplings, and cooked them in huge soup pots on her stove. What seemed like hours later, my mom came to pick me up. I left with fish scales in my hair and smelled so bad that she drove home with all the windows open. My clothes got two washings. But boy, she'd worked magic with those trash fish, because the gefilte fish she sent home with me were ambrosial. Wish I'd paid attention to her seasoning!

[ 02-10-2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I agree, homemade gefilte can be good. Much better than the jarred.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Crudeau,

Very cool site , Thanks
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Those sound about right, Crudeau. Thanks! BTW, 'gefilte' means 'stuffed'. I heard that the name came from the practice, at one time, of stuffing fish skin with the filling described, then poaching- sort of like stuffed cabbage, only with fish skin (doesn't THAT sound appetizing??  ) But this may be totally apocryphal.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

hah!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Oysters! 

Calabash shrimp from Carolina!

Seared good fresh tuna

I just love seafood...

My current favourite "fish dish" is a sweet potato crusted trout. (Dehydrated sweet potato and japanese breadcrumbs, pan sauteed in butter-


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Right now my favorite fish is Black and Striped Bass. I also love scallops, especially the ones that come from Foley's in Boston (a fishmonger), they get them from the George's Bank and NEVER use chemicals on them. Though scallops will always remain my favorite, my favorite fish changes on a regular basis.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Oysters on the halfshell with different condiments, Mussles sauteed in butter or olive oil with garlic, parsley, and sweet and hot peppers. Clams with pasta and garlicy-herby tomato sauce, Mexican-Style Shrimp Cocktail.
crispy trout fillets with a beurre blanc that has any type of nut like pecans or walnuts in it. Steamed or grilled salmon with a tomato and cucumber relish.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

theres this place in eastham Cape cod called the salt pond. You can get a permit and on saturday mornings you can dig for steamers,Qohoges,little necks and cherry stones.We do this every year and I make a big batch of chowder,a ton of stuffed little necks,and do the classic New England steamer boil,Yum..I take a ride to Wellfleet (next town up) and get 3 or 4 dz Oysters. Wellfleet is known for some of the best in the world.Grabe a cs of beer a few bottles of white,call some friends and chow down 
Then when we're done we have to figure out what to do for dinner
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You may all think I am a complete cretin, but my favorite seafood is lightly coated fried oysters with cocktail sauce and remoulade. The crispy outside, the creamy center.... later that night, oh man!
Uh, oh, sorry......
I also like opakuakua, also known as opa tuna. It's a pacific fish, I believe, related to tuna. Similar texture, but pink-colored meat and a somewhat milder taste. 
Absolutely heavenly grilled.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Foodnfoto,

Cretin? I don't think so!!!
Crispy warm oysters....It is texturel love 
I shoot mine with a little hot sauce and ketel One from the freezer
cc


----------



## msnelly99 (Mar 3, 2001)

Fabulous website. Thanks. I bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I love king crab legs steamed with butter the bigger the better I love the sweet flavor better than lobster. Margarita Shrimp and cold thai shrimp are also wonderful Chilean Sea Bass is also a favoritenull


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Lobster tail with vanilla butter...Hmmm,sounds interesting. What do you serve with it?

cc


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

I serve lobster tail with vanilla butter at our family's steakhouse. I've found that it pairs nicely with steam-roasted sweet potatoes.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

For me I love whole sea bass. In Greece it is seasoned with fresh olive oil, oregano, salt and pepper, and then roasted whole.

I am also big on Scallops. Used to prepare them by searing them and then serving them with sea urchin roe beurr blanc. Hmm rich and tasty.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

The last time my husband and I were on the Oregon coast, we stopped in Astoria. There is this fish place right off the bay where we bought some smoked albacore jerky. I have had fish in restaurants that was excellent, but this is the only fish that makes me salivate just thinking about it. It was tender and full of flavor and delicate and chewy and salty and all of those contradictions in each bite. I wish I knew the name of the place, I think they do more than simply sell fish on the boardwalk.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Loved your lobster eating frenzy with Jean-Claude from Montreal, Crudeau.

Skate wings! Yumm. Sauteed, with a warm green salsa. Thanx for reminding me, I don't have them often enough!

Lobster (don't care where it comes from, really!) Just plain, steamed, with lots of butter. Vanilla sauce is quite good too!

Scampi: Butterflied and topped with bread crumbs and garlic butter, drops of lemon juice under the broiler.

I love shrimp, in any way you can imagine (grilled, sauteed, steamed, poached...) as long as they're cooked, I could go for shrimp right now!

These days, every Saturday night, I use my big Wok to make a Thai stir-fry (large shrimp, very finely cut chicken strips, baby corn, mushrooms, snowpeas, tofu, rice noodles, a bit of tamari, finished off with an envelope of Asian Gourmet Thai Basil stuff). Mmmmmmmmmm

Mussels à la Marinière and Skillet Mussels.

Sand dabs: simply grilled with a good olive oil, thin slices of garlic and Thai chile peppers (these little devils)! The same dish can be made with sole or flounder too!

I never say no to a nice lake trout either! Stuffed and baked is delicious or the fillets simply sauteed in the pan with orange butter.

Frog legs! Sauteed.


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

Seafoods always challenging on the palate.
My most interesting was when visiting Grandmother in Singapore, a few decades ago, on a sunday morning, My maternal uncle collected the glazed sandpot/casserole, drove off to the four storey mass government housing units, stopped in front of a small "eatery", parked alongside a number of other equally flashy cars, waited our turn for our Casserole.
Half rock cod fiahhead with pork, mushrooms, golden lily buds, tangerine skin, bean vermicelli, ginger, spring onions..\then back home to be enjoyed, ******* every bone and the gelatinous parts were the BEST-EST.

Steamed, poached, fried, stir fried, red cooked and simmered, versatile and nutritious.

Of course Abalone and Sharks Fin are THE banquets dishes, but home prepared is tastier still. always need good passionates eaters to share the well prepared dishes.


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

While living in jerusalem i worked near the open market. Every week i would get a bag of baby assorted fish for 2 dollars a pound. You just throw them in the hot oil and eat with lemon juice. Fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a
couple fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a couple fry a couple eat a couple.
Now the best is red mullet - baby. You deep fry it and eat the whole thing bones head and all.


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Yellow tail, red snapper and tuna sashimi with soy sauce and plenty of wasabi.
Oysters rock as well as oysters fresh on a half shell
Mussels in wine sauce
Chilean sea bass grilled to perfection.
Yummmm!


----------

